# Bleeding Knees :(



## theshallot (Feb 8, 2010)

My dads Australian Sheppard who seems to have allergies and is 13 years old has bleeding knees. He puts antiseptic on them and then wraps em up. Virbac / dermacool HC is the antiseptic. 

He scratches them... lays on them and I guess gets them bleeding. 

This dog is better than a large amount of humans. Sooooooo smart and soooo loving. I need to know how to help the guy. :frown:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

theshallot said:


> My dads Australian Sheppard who seems to have allergies and is 13 years old has bleeding knees. He puts antiseptic on them and then wraps em up. Virbac / dermacool HC is the antiseptic.
> 
> He scratches them... lays on them and I guess gets them bleeding.
> 
> This dog is better than a large amount of humans. Sooooooo smart and soooo loving. I need to know how to help the guy. :frown:


How long has this been going on? What makes you think it's allergies? Is it both knees? Are the elbows involved? Does he walk normally? What kind of food does he eat? Does he lick them or scratch them with another foot? Does he chew on them? Has he been to the vet? What did the vet do? What did the vet say about it?


----------



## theshallot (Feb 8, 2010)

I shall get back to you. Its my dads dog so Im stuck in the middle.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like lick granulomas to me, which is typically from irritation of some kind or allergies to something. What is this dog eating?


----------



## theshallot (Feb 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Sounds like lick granulomas to me, which is typically from irritation of some kind or allergies to something. What is this dog eating?


Well.... Purina One Salmon. He now gets 1 fish oil pill a day. Occasionally he might get a Milk Bone treat.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Can your dad upgrade to a better quality food? the ingridients are pretty awful:
Poultry by-product meal, whole grain corn, brewers rice, soybean meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), salmon, tuna, animal liver flavor, dried yeast, phosphoric acid, calcium carbonate, caramel color, salt, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, choline chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

The most common allergens are corn, wheat and soy, followed by chicken. 
I would try a fish based, grain free food like taste of the wild pacific stream, wellness core ocean, acana pacifica, blue buffalo wilderness salmon just to name a few.


----------



## theshallot (Feb 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Can your dad upgrade to a better quality food? the ingridients are pretty awful:
> Poultry by-product meal, whole grain corn, brewers rice, soybean meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), salmon, tuna, animal liver flavor, dried yeast, phosphoric acid, calcium carbonate, caramel color, salt, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, choline chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
> 
> The most common allergens are corn, wheat and soy, followed by chicken.
> I would try a fish based, grain free food like taste of the wild pacific stream, wellness core ocean, acana pacifica, blue buffalo wilderness salmon just to name a few.



Well he is on disability. Not too much $$$. 
He just did upgrade the food. *sigh*

Would folks recommend dry or wet food? Right now he gets all wet.

OH! what about this? By Nature Salmon, Ocean Fish & Yogurt Dry Dog Food


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks much better, unless he has grain allergy, but its worth a try. Is it something your dad can afford?

Taste of the wild is around $40-42 for 30 lb bag, you can print off $5 off coupon on tractor supply site towards next purchase as well if you have one near you.


----------



## theshallot (Feb 8, 2010)

WEll I just bought 30lbs of Blue Buffalo fish. I hope this helps :frown:


----------

